# On the acceptance of works in the two covenants (Oliver Heywood)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2021)

In the covenant of works, the person is accepted for the work's sake: in the covenant of grace the work is accepted for the person's sake; if the soul be devoted to God and accepted through the Mediator, a mean duty is graciously received and made welcome; but the costliest services are not regarded, if coming from an enemy to God …

Oliver Heywood, _Baptismal Bonds Renewed_ (1687) in _The Whole Works of the Rev. Oliver Heywood, B.A._ (5 vols, Idle: John Vint, 1826), 4: 21.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

